# mon clavier ne s'allume pas.



## jorman (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, comment le sujet le dit, mon clavier ne s'allume pas de tout je deja etait voir dans les preferences, je verifier les  touches f5 et f6, tout est parfait mais il s'allume pas. 
mon macbook pro 15 ca fait juste trois jour que je l'ai et en plus c'est mon premier Mac, alors avant d'aller au mac store pour parler de mon probleme je voulais voir si cest n'es pas une autre chose que je pas fait ou que je doit faire...
merci d'avance.


----------



## Loupol31 (11 Juin 2010)

Le clavier ne s'allume pas quand la luminosité est trop forte ! Re essaie la manip' dans le noir et la si sa ne marche pas il y'a problème.


----------



## kippei (11 Juin 2010)

jorman a dit:


> Bonjour, comment le sujet le dit, mon clavier ne s'allume pas de tout je deja etait voir dans les preferences, je verifier les  touches f5 et f6, tout est parfait mais il s'allume pas.
> mon macbook pro 15 ca fait juste trois jour que je l'ai et en plus c'est mon premier Mac, alors avant d'aller au mac store pour parler de mon probleme je voulais voir si cest n'es pas une autre chose que je pas fait ou que je doit faire...
> merci d'avance.



Tu devrais aller lire la notice d'utilisation de ton MBP... (le carnet blanc en papier)
Le clavier ne s'allume que dans le noir, question d'économie d'energie.

Alors bonne lecture, et si le problème ne vient pas de là, reviens nous voir.
Mais j'ai comme le pressentiment que tu n'auras pas besoin de revenir...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

On peut "forcer" l'allumage du clavier même en plein jour en appuyant tout simplement sur F6...
Pas besoin d'être dans le noir. L'allumage dans le noir est lui automatique passé une certaine obscurité.
Donc si même en plein jour tu n'arrives pas à allumer ton clavier il y a un problème en effet.


----------



## Kanaaky (11 Juin 2010)

kippei a dit:


> Le clavier ne s'allume que dans le noir, question d'économie d'energie.



Je voulais juste savoir comment le MBP peut il controler la luminosité ambiante ?


----------



## kippei (11 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> On peut "forcer" l'allumage du clavier même en plein jour en appuyant tout simplement sur F6...
> Pas besoin d'être dans le noir. L'allumage dans le noir est lui automatique passé une certaine obscurité.
> Donc si même en plein jour tu n'arrives pas à allumer ton clavier il y a un problème en effet.



Ouai y'a sans doute moyen de le forcer mais bon perso je suis en pleine lumière, je presse F6 et me met un petit panneau "sens interdit" donc je peu pas le mac refuse de lui même...



Kanaaky a dit:


> Je voulais juste savoir comment le MBP peut il controler la luminosité ambiante ?



Il y a des capteurs de luminosité à coté de la webcam derrière la plaque en verre noir et la luminosité du clavier et de l'écran s'ajuste automatiquement pour pas faire mal aux yeux.

J'espère avoir répondu à ta question.

Etrangement Jorman n'est pas revenu poster depuis la réponse de Loupol 31...


----------



## Kanaaky (11 Juin 2010)

kippei a dit:


> Il y a des capteurs de luminosité à coté de la webcam derrière la plaque en verre noir et la luminosité du clavier et de l'écran s'ajuste automatiquement pour pas faire mal aux yeux.
> 
> J'espère avoir répondu à ta question.



Merci beaucoup. Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait de capteur de luminosité.
Comme quoi, même après avoir lu des dizaines de pages sur ce forum et ailleurs on en apprend toujours sur les macs.


----------



## kippei (11 Juin 2010)

Kanaaky a dit:


> Merci beaucoup. Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait de capteur de luminosité.
> Comme quoi, même après avoir lu des dizaines de pages sur ce forum et ailleurs on en apprend toujours sur les macs.



Met ta main devant la cam d'un MBP et tu va voir simultanément la luminosité de l'écran chuter et celle du clavier augmenter.

PS : Tache de pas rester trop tard sur Macgen ! Oubli pas ton bac ! Le sommeil c'est important ^^


----------



## Kanaaky (12 Juin 2010)

kippei a dit:


> Met ta main devant la cam d'un MBP et tu va voir simultanément la luminosité de l'écran chuter et celle du clavier augmenter.



Je n'ai pas encore mon MBP... 



kippei a dit:


> PS : Tache de pas rester trop tard sur Macgen ! Oubli pas ton bac ! Le  sommeil c'est important ^^



Un peu de loisir entre les révisions sa fait pas de mal ..
Mais merci de veiller au bon déroulement de mes révisions..


----------



## jorman (12 Juin 2010)

"""""kippei;Tu devrais aller lire la notice d'utilisation de ton MBP... (le carnet blanc en papier)
Le clavier ne s'allume que dans le noir, question d'économie d'energie.

Alors bonne lecture, et si le problème ne vient pas de là, reviens nous voir.
Mais j'ai comme le pressentiment que tu n'auras pas besoin de revenir...""""""



Salut, et merci de votre reponses, mais comment je le dit avant, je tout verifier et evidement que j'avais tout lu (le manuel, les forums, les  cartes astral, la main, le tarot) mais rien.
je meme essayé de le manipuler en-dessous de la couette mais rien.....

en tout cas je pensé que avec les touches f5 et f6 je pourrais forcer la lumiere mais rien...alors effectivement je croit que il y a un probleme  :-(

P.S. comment vous le constatez je ne suis pas francais alors desole pour les fautes 
d'orthografe....


----------

